# esquemas amplificadores PSS casi completos para armar



## miguelcl (Ago 11, 2010)

Hola, muy buenas a todos espero pasar buenos ratos con ustedes soy nuevo por aqui.

Les comento, si visita esta pagina http://www.profsoundsystem.com en downloads/layouts/amplifiers tienes los datos completos esquema, pcb´s, componentes,etc... para montar estos amplificadores profesionales, unicamente veo un problema que no cita los valores de alimentacion por lo demas creo que estan casi completos.

A ver si alguno de los expertos que existen aqui lo visita y puede decir los valores de alimentacion y cualquier dato que a su juicio considere interesante como por ejemplo materiales de los condensadores, posibles mejoras, etc...

Un saludo a todos y espero que lo consideren interesante.


----------



## LUILLIMX (Nov 20, 2010)

miguelcl dijo:


> Hola, muy buenas a todos espero pasar buenos ratos con ustedes soy nuevo por aqui.
> 
> Les comento, si visita esta pagina http://www.profsoundsystem.com en downloads/layouts/amplifiers tienes los datos completos esquema, pcb´s, componentes,etc... para montar estos amplificadores profesionales, unicamente veo un problema que no cita los valores de alimentacion por lo demas creo que estan casi completos.
> 
> ...


Bueno estube  metiendo el circuito en el simulador como podeis ver y hay mucho que retocar 

 1 - faltan valores de condensadores 
 2 - no da la amplificacion de simetria y cuando se sube a mas de 1 v en la entrada  se recrta la semionda positiva
A mi tambien me gusto el esquema y por eso lo estoy hechando andar si quereis aportar sera bueno pues tiene muy buena pinta y hasta puede sonar divino pues la marca si la proble en un equipo y realmente sonaba divino 
Bueno aqui estan las tareas para quien desee ir mas alla.........


----------



## pandacba (Nov 20, 2010)

Ese circuto esta posteado en el foro el primero que lleva solo dos transistores el la base de los otros y aqui esta en el foro como dije ese circuito tiene 31 años, en el diagrama puesto en el pdf hay grueso errores en el coneccionado. 
Ese circuito anda muy pero muy bien, tan es asi que un forista acaba de compartir que puso en marcha uno que armo hace 26 años, y lo acaba de volver a poner en marcha y funciona muy bien


----------



## LUILLIMX (Nov 20, 2010)

pandacba dijo:


> Ese circuto esta posteado en el foro el primero que lleva solo dos transistores el la base de los otros y aqui esta en el foro como dije ese circuito tiene 31 años, en el diagrama puesto en el pdf hay grueso errores en el coneccionado.
> Ese circuito anda muy pero muy bien, tan es asi que un forista acaba de compartir que puso en marcha uno que armo hace 26 años, y lo acaba de volver a poner en marcha y funciona muy bien


 Bueno el tema es que esta simulado y meti un monton de horas y ahora se aceptan correcciones..asi que si alguien ya lo monto que por fevor yava poniendolas si es posible y ducumentandolas como en todos los poss se hace para dirijirnos y sacar mejor partido a esta maquina .....
graciasssssssss
Hay os dejo la simulacion funcional solo con una pareja de trs.


----------



## pandacba (Nov 20, 2010)

En la pagina de este tema en el foro esta el esquema(esta un pre y el amplificador, descomprimilo y fjijate)
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f33/reparar-viejas-placas-rca-17539/index5.html

y aqui también
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f33/reparar-viejas-placas-rca-17539/index5.html

En este último donde dice pag 802 ese es


----------

